# Driver side headlight assembly.



## plano-doug (Jul 1, 2015)

beavis said:


> I was just wondering do I have to take the bumper off to get the driver side headlight assembly out? My LED bulb fell into the housing and I can't get it out I don't think without taking the whole assembly off. Anybody have any ideas or suggestions please let me know.


Do you have a piece of stiff, bendable wire? Some 14 or 12 gauge solid copper wire (as used in house wiring) will work. Bend a ½" U into one end. Get some bubble gum - not chewing gum, bubble gum - and put a couple pieces in your mouth and chew it until starts to get a little stiff. Attached a chunk of it to the wire and fish the wire into the headlamp housing from the opening in back. Press it against the bulb until it sticks, then pull it back out.

I know it's cartoonish, but it actually works. Trust me 

One alternative to gum would be 3M double-sided body side molding tape as sold at parts stores. The downside is that it doesn't taste as good as bubble gum 

[Edit]I f you try this, make a few practice runs before loading gum/tape on the wire. That way, you're less likely to touch the wrong places with it.

Doug

.


----------



## beavis (Dec 29, 2013)

I have tried that already with bailing wire and duct tape. Be a lot easier if I can get the headlight assembly out. I'm at work as I didn't mess with a lot but I did remove two screws in the assembly still wouldn't come out.


----------



## beavis (Dec 29, 2013)

I got it out wooo hooo. Gorilla Tape and a wire.


----------



## CRUISE-CRUZE (Nov 8, 2010)

Better use a tool like this:





RAM-PRO 36" Flexible Grabber Pickup Tool, Extra Long Retractable Claw Retriever Stick, Snake & Cable Aid, Use to Grab Trash & a Drain Auger to Unclog Hair from Drains, Sink, Toilet & Clean Dryer Vents - - Amazon.com


RAM-PRO 36" Flexible Grabber Pickup Tool, Extra Long Retractable Claw Retriever Stick, Snake & Cable Aid, Use to Grab Trash & a Drain Auger to Unclog Hair from Drains, Sink, Toilet & Clean Dryer Vents - - Amazon.com



www.amazon.com


----------



## beavis (Dec 29, 2013)

CRUISE-CRUZE said:


> Better use a tool like this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I tried that at work but I could not get it to bend to get the bulb in the corner without scratching up the inside surface.


----------



## Iamantman (Sep 24, 2018)

Sometimes the ads are perfect here haha


----------

